# Carrier Remote Hvac Controller Replacement



## Corkey (May 4, 2016)

OK... I know there has been some discussions on this subject in the past, however, many of the links are no longer valid.

I have an Outback Sydney Edition 30RLS. Bought it used to replace my 1987 Aljo.

The Outback originally came with the Carrier AC unit but has been replaced with a Coleman unit.

The furnace is original and works very well with the remote.

The problem is with the AC. As mentioned in some older posts, the temp is about 10 degrees higher than what the remote is set for.

I want to install a Digital Thermostat as a replacement.

From what I have been able to put together there is a possible issue with the Fan Low/High speed due to compressor start up.

Summer time is rapidly approaching in West Texas and I need to keep the better half cool....

Can anyone help with some of the older info (invalid links) or new additional info that can make this mod easier (ie: less stressful--resulting in less rapid beer consumption).


----------



## gdstidham (May 19, 2013)

If your unit was working with the old carrier remote there is one replacement remote on Amazon. The cost is about 80.00. Just search for a replacement for the remote model.


----------



## Corkey (May 4, 2016)

The remote is not the problem.

The problem is a mismatch in the controller and the Coleman unit.

There has been info on the problem in the forums in the past but the links to wiring etc. are no longer valid.


----------



## PePaw75 (11 mo ago)

gdstidham said:


> If your unit was working with the old carrier remote there is one replacement remote on Amazon. The cost is about 80.00. Just search for a replacement for the remote model.


Have you actually used the Amazon remote? One of my remotes is not working.


----------



## beernutzbob (5 mo ago)

It may be more money at around $250 than you are looking to spend but we've really enjoyed our MicroAir EasyTouch digital thermostat. It has both bluetooth and wifi connections so you can use your phone as a remote control. We frequently leave our dogs in our trailer and the ability to monitor the inside temperature when were gone via a wifi connection reassures me. The EasyTouch also allows you to manually calibrate the temperature readout. I replaced an old Coleman Mach analog thermostat in about 20 minutes and have never looked back.


----------

